# No logo no bios



## BikoElias (Jun 28, 2019)

Dell 7577 
The laptop shutdown suddenly. Aftet that when i press power button i see this happening ( no logo - no bios - keyboard lights and charging led working - 5 secs and automatically shutdown without single word or single option for anything)


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Try to remove power. Both the cord and the battery. Then press the power button for about 10 seconds.
Re-insert power cord and try to boot without the battery installed.


----------

